# Help! My husband wants a divorce where I can find info on the 180?



## SunBrewed (Jan 22, 2013)

I was reading some other posts and they mentioned the 180. 
My husband wants a divorce and I do not.
Please help!
Where can I find the 180 info?
I tried using the search feature at the top and nothing was found.


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

"Divorce Remedy" or "Divorce Busters" by Michele Weiner-Davis

DivorceBusting.com - Forums powered by UBB.threads™

The Healing Heart: The 180

Why does he want D? Do you?


----------



## SunBrewed (Jan 22, 2013)

Thank you for the info. 

No I do not want a divorce. 
He says he resents me, does not like me and is not in love with me anymore. He says he is unhappy and miserable.

I know we have had our problems over the years and I have made mistakes in the past (3+years ago) but I have been working on being a better person and wife.


----------



## lonely one (Sep 3, 2012)

My husband told me the same thing. I tried the 180 and it totally backfired on me. I didn't want a divorce. We just got further apart. Finally, I couldn't take it anymore. I told him I had been in a funk and I wanted out of it. I was finally after a few months, turned it around and we ar getting closer. Still not perfect and without problems, but closer. So, don't do it unless you are really sure.


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

The 180 is not a method to save your marriage. It's to help you let go and move on.


----------



## lonely one (Sep 3, 2012)

Anchorwatch .I'm not sure if you were replying to me or the original poster, but that was why I was telling her what happened to me. You are exactly right.


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

lonely one said:


> Anchorwatch .I'm not sure if you were replying to me or the original poster, but that was why I was telling her what happened to me. You are exactly right.


Any one who'll listen. The 180 gets thrown around like its the cure all for every relationship problem (real or imagined). 

Thanks Loney, glad to hear someone can turn things around without resorting to the extreme.


----------



## SunBrewed (Jan 22, 2013)

Well since my husband says I am smothering him with my love and figured it wouldn't hurt to give it a try. 

But thank you for the clarification. I guess what I was readying I miss understood. 

Any books anyone would suggest for trying to help save my marriage with a man does not want to be married?


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

SunBrewed said:


> Well since my husband says I am smothering him with my love and figured it wouldn't hurt to give it a try.
> 
> But thank you for the clarification. I guess what I was readying I miss understood.
> 
> *Any books anyone would suggest for trying to help save my marriage with a man does not want to be married?*


See my first post! I gave you two and a link to the site.


----------



## gfl (Aug 16, 2010)

two movies fireproof and couragous ...


----------



## SunBrewed (Jan 22, 2013)

Thanks everyone. Just wanted to give an update. 
Found out his is having an affair. 
Not sure anything at this point will help.
Thank you though.


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

Sorry, SunBrewer. 

If your not sure that something can be done, you might look for some insight on other situations in the infidelity section.

But do what's best for your self. 

Take care of your health first.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

SunBrewed said:


> Thanks everyone. Just wanted to give an update.
> Found out his is having an affair.
> Not sure anything at this point will help.
> Thank you though.


Sorry to hear this.

How did he respond to you find out about the affair?

Get the book "Surviving an Affair" by Dr. Harley. It will explain to you what you can do to try to save your marriage. It's a quick read and very informative.


----------



## SunBrewed (Jan 22, 2013)

EleGirl said:


> Sorry to hear this.
> 
> How did he respond to you find out about the affair?
> 
> Get the book "Surviving an Affair" by Dr. Harley. It will explain to you what you can do to try to save your marriage. It's a quick read and very informative.


Thank you going to the library this afternoon to pick up the book. 

If you are interested in the "details" I posted on the other board. 
http://talkaboutmarriage.com/coping-infidelity/66939-d-day-yesterday-need-advice-help-asap.html


----------

